# Lost babies :(



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*well my girl gave birth yesterday her due date she is 5 years old and this being her 3rd litter, but unfortunatly she gave birth to 3 dead babies  2 were not formed properly and the 3rd stil born although she and me trid to stimulate it, to no aveil  there are definatly no more and she is very well in herself, she dont seemed to be to stressed by the ordeal, so the next thing now is to make sure she is ok she is full of milk bless her so i need to keep an eye on her with that then get her booked in to be speyed, she is such a wonderful cat every one who meets her want her,  now i have the prob of telling the people who booked to have her kittens the bad news  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god,!!!! im so sorry , i wish i could give you a hug,,,,,, the ups and downs of breeding, my thoughts are with you .xxxxxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Thanx hun  some people dont know what goes into breeding and the heartache it can cause, all they see is a lovely fluffy bundle of joy at the end  *


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Im so very sorry to hear this dreadful news.......your poor girl. HugsXX!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

So sorry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Thanx hun  some people dont know what goes into breeding and the heartache it can cause, all they see is a lovely fluffy bundle of joy at the end  *


yes thats true, when you lose puppies or kittens its heartbreaking, and the new owner comes to pick up their puppy or kitten ,not knowing half the time the heartache the breeder has gone through, its a worry when there pregnant, a worry giving birth and even then they are not out of the woods, i do feel for you, i really, do,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

omg...i'm so sorry to hear your bad news. you must be heartbroken...xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

O dear Lyn, I am sorry  to read this sad news - the one saving grace is that you still have your girl ... sending cyber hugs ... you're right about breeding - it comes with plenty of joys but also plenty of heartache.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O what a pity, I am sorry!

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Thanx hun  some people dont know what goes into breeding and the heartache it can cause, all they see is a lovely fluffy bundle of joy at the end  *


I know just what you mean Rotts, its a complete rollercoaster and completely gut wrenching at times like this. So sorry for your lost kits, easy to say but try and keep your chin up


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh Lyn!!  I'm so sorry to hear that!!! xxxx

sending huge hugs for you and for mum xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yes i am gutted  she was such a great mum to her other 2 litters, allbeit small litters only 3 the 1st time and 2 the 2nd time, and she used to mother all the other kittens from my other girls she would even feed and clean them bless her but the main thing is she is fit and well, she has always been a big strong healthy girl but alas not to be a breeding queen, Thanx every one for your kind words and thoughts  *


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that - I can't imagine how traumatic it must have been.

Hope she recovers well.

Louise
X


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I am so sorry Lyn  you must be feeling terrible keep your chin up hun, aww bless you and your baby.. hugs x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost the babies and I hope Mum is ok. This story again highlights to me why I got my girl neutered yesterday, too much heartache.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Really sorry to hear the news hun - hope u feel better soon - lots of hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwwwww hun gosh am soooo sorry  

sending (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss.
RIP fur babies
regards
Sue


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

awwww thats such a shame sleep tight little babies xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Thanx every one,  shes not leaving my side today shes just following me about shes feels a bit lost bless her, but she is a strong fit and healthy girl i dont think it is helping much as i have babies who are now 5 weeks old, she want to love them but the mum of them is a 1st timer and is very protected of them and wont let Amber near them  *


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Aww so sorry to hear of your loss, my heart goes out to you.I also agree about the breeding,no one knows what we go through unless they have done it. 
RIP Little Babies.xxxxxx


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your kittens.  

Hope mum is ok give her a hug from me.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Bless her. I really dont know how breeders manage to cope with things like this, I'd be an emotional wreck 

sending hugs to you and Mum x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for you and your girl, it is heartbreaking isn't it.

What else can I say, sending lots of hugs to you both

xxx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Its seeing things like this that make me recall a chat with a breeder who was older than me at a time when I was taking my first queen to her first stud. She said 

"to be a breeder you have to be quite tough" 

I am beginning to see what she may have meant.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *well my girl gave birth yesterday her due date she is 5 years old and this being her 3rd litter, but unfortunatly she gave birth to 3 dead babies  2 were not formed properly and the 3rd stil born although she and me trid to stimulate it, to no aveil  there are definatly no more and she is very well in herself, she dont seemed to be to stressed by the ordeal, so the next thing now is to make sure she is ok she is full of milk bless her so i need to keep an eye on her with that then get her booked in to be speyed, she is such a wonderful cat every one who meets her want her,  now i have the prob of telling the people who booked to have her kittens the bad news  *


So sorry to hear about the kittens, my thoughts are with u and yr girl


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear this really sad news


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Lin,am really sorry for you and your fab girl,i know how upsetting this situation is and more so because you've made a very difficult decision to spey your girl and your best mate,my heart goes out to you in this situation love but together you'll get thru this sad time


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Linda, i'm so sorry my friend. What an awful thing to happen. I know how much you were looking forward to the babies and how much a good mammy your girl is to her babies(((hugs))) for you*


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

aww that is sad news i sorry for you both x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Thanx every one  we appreciate your kind words, x*


----------



## Degas (Sep 19, 2008)

Such sad news. Sending you and your girl loads of hugs. Thinking of you x x x


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Awww I'm so sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

iam really sorry about your kittens, sorry for the late reply.

huggs jen


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw what a shame, I'm very sorry to hear of your lose.

I am pleased mum seems to be dealing with it fairly well.

I really don't know anything about breeding, what happens to her milk, no doubt you will have to monitor her.

big hugs and lots of TLC for mum.

Sue


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry hun and am thinking of you.... I can't imagine how sad you feel. Take loads of care xxxxxxx


----------



## suey (Sep 13, 2008)

No words, just hugs, especially for the beautiful Amber,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww thanx everyone, Well Amber seems to be taking things better than me 
 she is well this morning and dont seemed to be fayzed in any way, she has now gone back to normal bless her. i thought she would mourn the loss of her babies longer than a day or so  her boobs are going down already from the milk so that seems to be ok as i check that theres no lumps or bumps i dont want her having trouble with that, she is already drying up, I will call the vets today to discuss getting her speyed and the best time to do it. *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Bless her. Glad she is well in herself. Keep your chin up and put a brave face on for Mum so she don't sense how upset you are. Hugs for you both xxx


----------

